# Wipe on sealer?



## D0ZX (Dec 29, 2007)

Hello
I need some help finding a wipe on sealer or protective layer for a media center I built/ converted from a stereo console.
The stain that I used is Black Cat India ink, which is a solvent based ink.
I don't need something that will make it glossy, I really like the satin look I have now, I can post a picture of the piece if it would help.

thanks


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks nice.
I make my own wipe on varnish by using equal parts polyurethane/varnish and naptha. Some use mineral spirits but naptha dries faster.
Just mix the two together and use an old, lint free piece of tee shirt to apply. Don't get the rag wet, just damp and when you have wiped an area, leave it alone, even if you missed a spot. Let that dry and then do the same thing for about 2 more coats.
Afetr the 3rd coat has dried, scuff the surfaces with 320 sandpaper and remove the dust with a tac rag.
Put 3 more coats on and scuff again. 
The more coats you put on, the better the finish will look. You can get buy with just 3 but 8-10 will really make a big difference. Depending on your temps and humidity, you could get all 10 coats done in 2 days.


----------



## D0ZX (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Rob
So is there a certain brand of poly that I should get, I'm guessing I should get a satin or low gloss poly, correct?


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I just use Minwax fast dry poly and yes, get the sheen you desire. You can also buy the stuff premixed through Minwax. I just happen to have the stuff here in the shop, so it's cheaper.
Again, I can't stress enough. The more coats you apply, the better the end result will be. Good luck and post some pics when it's finished.


----------



## D0ZX (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks again Rob
I picked up some poly yesterday, Minwax was the only brand I could find, and will be testing on a scrap piece today to see how it reacts with the India ink.


----------



## D0ZX (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like this is the ticket, looks great on my scrap.

Will be unloading my console and finishing it this weekend.
Thanks Rob


----------



## punkin611 (Sep 17, 2013)

D0ZX said:


> Looks like this is the ticket, looks great on my scrap.
> 
> Will be unloading my console and finishing it this weekend.
> Thanks Rob


 If you didn't want to have to put as many coats of poly just spray on dewaxed shellac ( the can type) then two- three coats of your topcoat of choice. Your level of durability will be little improved with more wiped on topcoats.


----------

